# Solarteichpumpe



## Elvira (16. Juni 2010)

Habe eine 500 l Teichform mit Bachlauf und möchte eine Solarteichpumpe einsetzen


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

 Elvira

:willkommen im Forum.

Vielleicht schreibst du näheres, was du genau wissen möchtest?
Eine Frage ist für mich nicht klar ersichtlich. 

Deine "Frage" befindet sich jetzt hier in der Technikecke, hier ist sie besser aufgehoben 

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## scholzi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo ihr zwei und Elvira :Willkommen2 hier im Forum....
Ich kann dir leider nicht empfehlen eine Solarpumpe zu kaufen...:?
1. bei jeder kleinen Wolke kommt nichts mehr....daher für Filter und Bachlauf ungeeignet
2. sie sind verhältnismäßig teuer
3. ich hab auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Solareinheiten gemacht
4. ist nicht grad schick
5. ist  eigentlich nur für Leute die wirklich keinen Strom zur Verfügung haben
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, verlege Strom zum Teich oder haste die Rechnung nicht bezahlt..


----------



## Silke (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo, was wäre denn, wenn man ein größeres/leistungsfähigeres Modul anschließen würde?


----------



## Elvira (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Ihr,
Danke für Tipps, ich lege meinen Miniteich ja erst an, wegen dem schlechten Wetter im Frühjahr bin ich leider noch nicht weit gekommen. Da ja noch am Umfeld einiges zu machen ist.
Ich dachte mir eine 500 l Teich könnte man schon mit Solarstrom nutzen, denn es ja keine grosse Flächen und viele Liter.
Da ich ein älteres Haus bewohne Ist Strom zum Gartenteich zu legen nicht einfach, leider habe ich letztes Jahr auch noch gepflastert und jetzt würde das ganz schwierig werden Robert, mein Strom ist aber schon bezahlt. Ausserdem möchte ich ja Sparen!!!!!
Ich werde mal Bilder bei mir einstellen, aber erst muss ich sehen wie das geht.!!!!!!!!

Gruss Heidi


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*



Silke schrieb:


> Hallo, was wäre denn, wenn man ein größeres/leistungsfähigeres Modul anschließen würde?


Hallo Silke,
an sich ist das zwar der richtige Ansatz, ABER

Größeres Modul bedeutet gleichzeitig teurer.

Da man den Strom ja für die Pumpe nutzen und nicht ins Stromnetz einspeisen will benötigt man natürlich auch noch einen Energiespeicher, also Akkus, da man die Pumpe Nachts eigentlich auch laufen lässt. (weiss nicht, ob das bei Elvira auch der Fall sein soll)

Sofern man eine 12V Pumpe hat kommt man um einen Spannungswandler herum, aber ist dann fraglich, ob man die gewüschte Pumpleistung bekommt. 


Der Stromspargedanke an sich ist Lobenswert  , aber man sollte sich das ganz genau betrachten und rechnen...
Etwas übertrieben und einfach gerechnet
Eine Pumpe mit 50W(230V) (In Elviras Fall wahrscheinlich zu groß, aber soll ja nur als Beispiel dienen) benötigt bei Dauerbetrieb 1200W am Tag.
Bei, grob gerechnet, 7 Monaten Betrieb wären das 252kWh.
Ergibt (grob überschlagen) Stromkosten von 50-60Euro.

Nehmen wir weiter an, dass die Pumpe 10 Jahre läuft, dann wären das 500-600Euro.

Ein Solarpanel, das die Leistung bringt, dürfte alleine soviel kosten und es kämen noch die Sachen drumherum dazu (Akku, Laderegler und ggf. sogar Spannungswandler).

KORREKTUR:Es gibt Sets, die schon alles dabei haben und in der Preisklasse liegen...bin da aber nicht so auf dem laufenden

Zudem verlieren die Panels nach 5-10 Jahren langsam an Effizienz, auch wenn das für so eine kleine Installation eher weniger ins Gewicht fallen dürfte.

Es rechnet sich also nicht bzw. erst nach >10 Jahren. (Falls ich mich nicht bei den Kosten für ein geeignetes Panel geirrt habe).

Wie Robert oben schon geschrieben hat...eigentlich für Leute, die wirklich keinen Strom zur Verfügung haben.
Oder es zählt halt der Gedanke, wenn man das Geld zur Verfügung hat 

Und falls die Frage kommt, wieso die Leute sich dann sowas auf's Dach schrauben:Weil die Förderprogramme nutzen und ihren Strom ins Netz einspeisen und somit Geld verdienen.
Aber selbst dann 'spart' man ja auch erst nach ein paar Jahren (Stichwort:Amortisierung) 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hey Leute macht mal halblang. Wir reden hier von einem 500l Teich d.h. er betreibt die Pumpe nur damit es etwas plätschert und nicht für einen Filter, der ist bei dieser Größe auch nicht notwendig. 

Meines Wissens haben diese Solarpumpen auch einen kleinen Akku eingebaut wie die Solarleuchten, somit arbeiten sie auch noch einige Zeit lang am Abend weiter. 

Also für seine Zwecke Ideal.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Jürgen,
ja, ich habe etwas übertrieben 

Und je nach Wunsch kann natürlich so ein Pumpensolar-Set locker für sie langen.

Aber Heidi hat, ausser ihrer Teichgröße, nichts weiter angegeben...

Vielleicht habe ich sie ja noch nicht ganz verschreckt  und sie schreibt noch was dazu bzw. zeigt Fotos 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Elvira (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Ihr,

schaut mal in meine Bildergalerie, ich habe Sie heute reingestellt.

Dank für allen guten Ratschläge, mehr wenn er fertig ist

Gruss Elvirahttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/zustimm3.gif


----------



## Steinadler (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Elvira,

wie ich es gesehen habe, hast Du die Außenanlagen noch nicht angelegt bzw. bist gerade erst dabei. Gibt es da nicht evtl. eine Möglichkeite evtl. vom Keller heraus ein Stromkabel zu legen? Kann ja auch unterhalb des Bodens gebohrt werden, damit es dann nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Aber gutes abdichten danach nicht vergessen, sonst wirds im Keller ungemüdlich (Feuchte, Schimmel, etc.).

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Michael,
ich glaube, da kommst Du zu spät.
Die Fotos sind wohl älter, denn weiter oben schreibt Heidi 


> ...leider habe ich letztes Jahr auch noch gepflastert...



Vielleicht wäre es Sinnvoll das Album noch um Bilder des aktuellen Zustands zu ergänzen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Steinadler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> ich glaube, da kommst Du zu spät.
> Die Fotos sind wohl älter, denn weiter oben schreibt Heidi
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

Uuuuups. Da habe ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen. Sorry!

Gruss

Michael


----------



## horstzittlau (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

An Alle!
Mal was grundsätzliches zu alternativen Energien
Jede Möglichkeit alternative Energien zu nutzen hilft den Klimawandel hinauszuzögern. Über Ästhetik lässt sich streiten. Ich habe bei mir 220 V und 380 V,(kann bis zu 3x100 A nutzen). Ich werde versuchen so viel Sonne und Wind nutzen wie es nur Möglich ist. Wer anfängt zu Rechnen und über Amortisation nachdenkt, sollte kein Hobby betreiben was Geld kostet. Es gibt Insellösungen z. B. Wind und Strom kombiniert, so um die 60 Watt, da ist man mit etwa 1000€ dabei. Kleine Pumpen beginnen so mit ca. 2 Watt, um Wasser in einem 500l Teich zu bewegen. Eine 10 Watt Solarpaneele kostet etwa 100€ + passende Pumpe 70€  Förderhöhe 0,70 m 70€. Es geht auch einfacher:    www.esotec.de    Die Kleinste Komplettlösung von dieser Firma inkl. Akku 60€. Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben. Liebe Grüsse Horst


----------



## Elvira (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Ihr,

tolle tipps gibst hier, danke! Das aktuelle Foto ist mit Splitt aussen herum, ich komme leider nicht schnell voran, da ich keinen Helfer für schwere Sachen habe und bzw. die Mauer im Hintergrund erst gemacht wird. Ja leider Strom ist hier das Problem, aber ich finde schon noch eine Lösung und in zwischen Versuche ich es mit Solarstrom, denn der eine oder andere hat mir ja Mut zum Solarstrom gemacht.
Grüsse Heidi


----------



## Elvira (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Nochmal ganz kurz, Bild 1 ist neuester Stand.
Gruss Heidihttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/zustimm3.gif


----------



## Elvira (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo

Seit heute habe ich meine Solarteichpumpe 20W von Escotec. Ich versuche es, Bilder werden nachgeliefert.   

Gruss Elvira


----------



## Elvira (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo an alle,

heute habe ich neue Bilder hinein gestellt, der Teich ist fertig und die Solarteichpumpe mit Batterie (als Speicher) funktioniert auch. Esotec habe ich gewählt auch für Solarlampen.
Was jetzt nur noch fehlt ist eine kleine Bank, aus Birkenholz, das Tüpfelchen auf den i.

Gruss Heidi


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Elvira,
sieht hübsch aus 

Allerdings würde ich die beiden Regenwasserbadewannen vergraben oder zumindest, mit sowas ähnlichem wie den Minizaun vor dem Teich, verkleiden.

Die lenken nämlich den Blick vom eigentlichen ab.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Elvira (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarteichpumpe*

Hallo Andreas,

danke für den Tipp, ich werde es mir überlegen. Ich wollte das die Wannen so stehen, kann mir ja im Frühjahr Weidenzäunchen selbst machen, dann haben Sie genau die Länge die benötigt wird, vorne brauche ich sowieso noch Stückchen.

Gruss Heidi


----------

